# What makes a good Duck Mount?



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

Curious as to what you guys think makes a good duck mount? I hear a decent amount about the # of curls for a mallard or really pink feet for a bufflehead... Curious as to what your requirements for a good diver duck mount or any duck for that matter. Redhead? Can? Buffle? BB? Ring? etc.. 
Thanks!!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

One that means something to you and to remember that hunt. You will know when you have it in hand that "this one" is worth mounting, a good taxi will tell you if it really is worth spending money on (pin feathers). I would rather have a great mount with a great story than looking for a museum quality mount.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A good specimen is mature. It is representative of the species. It isn't all shot up. 
It holds sentimental value for you. 
Any piece of that equation can be increased or decreased to suit your feelings about it.

Also, some taxidermists are hacks. They know the steps, but have no eye for the art. It never hurts long term to spread a little work around, and see who impresses you.

Point being, even if you shoot a bird of a lifetime (Aleutian Green Winged Teal for me) when you get it back it can still look like ass, which brings perpetual disappointment.

When all is said and done, *YOU* have to like it.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Any bird that has meaning to you such as first bird, fun hunt, unique, etc. Or the other option is trophy hunting. You have a bird in mind and looking to get a fully plumed bird. Obviously not all shot up helps out as well.

I have a gw teal that isnt at all fully plumed, but it was a fun hunt i was on back in college. i have a ok mallard that was a fun hunt i had with my dad next to our house. I got a hooded merg that a buddy shot and left at my house. I had a buddy doing taxidermy as practice so i gave it to him and i got it back. Only fully plumed bird i got is a squaw i shot in january. But im happy with all of them.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

No pin feathers. Taxidermist has as much to do with it as the bird. As said the majority can do the work but don't have the eye for realism or pose. Probably fine though because most patrons have an even worse eye for it so it doesn't matter


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

There can subjective (personal/sentimental) aspects and/or objective aspects (quality of bird). I think these factors can be mutually exclusive--you can have a very good quality bird that has zero story or sentiment behind it, and you may want to mount it for it's quality; or, you can have a bird that means a ton, because of who shot it, first bird, who you were with, etc, and it may not matter at all what the bird looks like. I think most shoot for a combination of both. 

But I think you're mainly asking about the objective, physical aspects. I don't know a bunch about judging for each duck type, but I know it has a lot to do with time of the year (plumage) and age of the bird (plumage and maybe size), and, of course, how shot up it is is always a factor. A good taxidermist can help you with these things. If you think the bird may be an excellent specimen, put it in a bag nicely so the feathers don't get messed up (freeze it if you won't get to the taxidermist within the day or so) and just run it by your taxidermist and see what he says. 

Most guys favor a mature, studly drake that is in good plumage and not shot up. Some seek a hen to pair up with a nice drake. A lot of guys also seem to favor mounting hybrids. Rare birds are also ones to consider, for example a surf scoter shot after a bizzare hurricane from the east coast, or a harlequin duck. 

As far as quality goes, if you want a specific type of duck in good plumage you have to keep in mind that some ducks may never be in the right plumage in Michigan during our duck season. For example, I really want a nice pintail drake, but I've been told it's very unlikely to shoot one with a nice tail and good plumage during our duck season here in Michigan.


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

I would start with feathers.

As long as the bill and feet don't look like lipstick on a pig...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> For example, I really want a nice pintail drake, but I've been told it's very unlikely to shoot one with a nice tail and good plumage during our duck season here in Michigan.


Don't lose all hope...you can get a good representation of the species here in MI, but it would probably have to come during the late split as this one did. That was one of those special days, we had multiple pintails of this quality in the decoys that day.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Don't lose all hope...you can get a good representation of the species here in MI, but it would probably have to come during the late split as this one did. That was one of those special days, we had multiple pintails of this quality in the decoys that day.


THAT is frickin awesome!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I had an invite to that hunt and went to church instead...


----------

